# Any boat builders



## WOODS N WATER (Mar 3, 2010)

Just wondering if there are any boat builders in here. Started my first boat build about a month ago. So far so good.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 3, 2010)

That is looking great!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 3, 2010)

In my younger days I wanted to build a wood strip canoe. Just never got round tuit.
Yours looks interesting...keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## cch0830 (Mar 4, 2010)

That shop looks very familiar.....Robins AFB? I took all of the classes and have yet to use that place yet.....need to though


----------



## savreds (Mar 4, 2010)

What type is it? It's looking nice!


----------



## moyehow (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see the finished project.  Keep posting pictures of your progress.  I think it would be neat to see the process.


----------



## brokenskeg (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks like a Capt Henderson skiff (Microdraft) . If it is , they are a  jam up boat . I would love to build one . Just not sure I would trust my own work . Looks great . Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## TENPOINT (Mar 4, 2010)

*Boat Build*

Looks like there might be some ducks in your future. That is one of those projects That I keep saying I am going to do and never started.
Are you putting an outboard or a mud motor on it? 
Keep sending the picture as your progress.


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 4, 2010)

I started in wooden boats in 89'..then they all left!
I  have been building stitch and glue for a long time and my Plyboats program just died.
I have been wanting to build Sam Devlin's Cracker for a while w/ some variation. I have 3 other plans  I have drawn but have not gotten to...That's what happens when you work on everyone else's boat....
I hope to build 8 prams or Opti sail boats for our Kid fleet in our Sail club this summer.
I have a 25hp that is waiting for a plan to built too!. Something like a hells bay skiff.
You have more patience than I. I like the stitch and glue as it is quick, down and dirty and generally requires little set up. I cannot stand plans that require as much work and lumber into the jig as it does the boat.
cw


----------



## scoggins (Mar 4, 2010)

I would be willing to come help 
i live in warner robins as well
shoot me a pm
i would love to learn from you


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats a gator boats design, I built one 17 ft long a few years ago. I will see if I can pull up some pics.


----------



## DROP POINT (Mar 4, 2010)

I like those old wood boats,and always thought about building one,never did.Looks like a real good start.Keep up the good work,and please keep us posted on your progress.Thanks for sharing with us.
Davin


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 4, 2010)

Sweet, keep the pics comming!


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. I bought plans for a Duck Hunter from Gator boats a few month ago and altered them a little. The Duck Hunter is what Gaducker built... nice lookin boat by the way. I hope by the summer I'll have it ready for a motor. I really would like to put a mud motor on it but it may depend on the funds and what i can get my hand on at the time. I got the idea from a guy that has built a few Duck Hunters and a couple of variations. If you got time check his web site out http://www.tollerboatworks.com/
I'm trying to copy the NFZ on his web site and with out plans it has been a challenge. I'll keep posting progress. If it slows it's because money is running low aint't nothing cheap anymore.


----------



## Toffy (Mar 14, 2010)

*Beginner here*

Just beginning to learn about boat building. Reading about stitch and glue and plywood, with epoxy encapsulation and glass. I look forward to flowing your progress.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Mar 16, 2010)

Made a little progress on the bow this past week. Almost ready for some epoxy resin. Not looking forward to spending what it cost though. Sure wish poly resin was the way to go. Has anybody had any experience with both poly and epoxy resins. Is epoxy resin really worth the extra money?


----------



## bocephus1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have used only epoxy, but you could get by with the polyester. It would weigh more though and wouldn't be quite as stong but it would work fine for this application.poly also is strong smelling stuff and epoxy has little to no smell.If I were building this boat I would pay the extra and get the epoxy.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 16, 2010)

WOODS N WATER said:


> Made a little progress on the bow this past week. Almost ready for some epoxy resin. Not looking forward to spending what it cost though. Sure wish poly resin was the way to go. Has anybody had any experience with both poly and epoxy resins. Is epoxy resin really worth the extra money?



Polyester resin will not bond to the wood as well.  Trust me on that.  Epoxy is definitely worth the money.  

Nice shop.


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 17, 2010)

I build mostly strip canoes these days, but have done stitch and glue as well as more traditional builds.  There is NO excuse for using polyester resin.  When it was the only game in town maybe, but today's epoxy is superior in every way.

Cost is not as great a factor as you might think.  Check into some of the suppliers online.  I buy from RAKA and have had great success with their products.  Biggest trick with epoxy is patience and not mixing so much at once that you get in a hurry to apply it before it kicks off.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, I guess that makes up my mind on the poly vs. epoxy.
Any guesses on how many gallon of epoxy it will take to coat the inside once and the outside maybe 2 or 3 times? If I've done my research it's one coat on the out side before the fiberglass then another with the glass. Will a 3rd on the outside be nessesary?


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Mar 17, 2010)

SASS249 said:


> I build mostly strip canoes these days, but have done stitch and glue as well as more traditional builds.  There is NO excuse for using polyester resin.  When it was the only game in town maybe, but today's epoxy is superior in every way.
> 
> Cost is not as great a factor as you might think.  Check into some of the suppliers online.  I buy from RAKA and have had great success with their products.  Biggest trick with epoxy is patience and not mixing so much at once that you get in a hurry to apply it before it kicks off.




by the way sass... nice boat.


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 17, 2010)

What does the designer say about the amount of resin?  I suspect it will take about 3 gallons.  However, almost all first time users end up applying too much so it may go as high as 5.

There are a number of ways to apply resin and cloth, I use the "dry" method mostly and do not apply an initial coat.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 17, 2010)

WOODS N WATER said:


> Well, I guess that makes up my mind on the poly vs. epoxy.
> Any guesses on how many gallon of epoxy it will take to coat the inside once and the outside maybe 2 or 3 times? If I've done my research it's one coat on the out side before the fiberglass then another with the glass. Will a 3rd on the outside be nessesary?



I think I ended up using 3 kits, started out with 2 and ordered one more. I also bought some black color to mix in with the epoxy just so I would have a black base to camo on.


----------



## SpringfieldChampion (Mar 17, 2010)

SASS249 said:


> I build mostly strip canoes these days, but have done stitch and glue as well as more traditional builds.  There is NO excuse for using polyester resin.  When it was the only game in town maybe, but today's epoxy is superior in every way.
> 
> Cost is not as great a factor as you might think.  Check into some of the suppliers online.  I buy from RAKA and have had great success with their products.  Biggest trick with epoxy is patience and not mixing so much at once that you get in a hurry to apply it before it kicks off.



that canoe rocks!  i've built steel and aluminum boats but never wood and I would love to build one of those!


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 17, 2010)

The best thing about strip building canoes is that it is not nearly as difficult as most people think it is.  

I have taught several people the basics, which really take little time to learn and then all it takes is willingness to proceed.

I like it as a building method because it lets me do as much or as little as I want at any one time.  

I don't build wall hangers.  All my boats are designed to be used and used hard.

Just PM me when you want to get started and I will be happy to help.


----------



## garnede (Mar 22, 2010)

I haven't yet, but I plan to.  I want to build a tolman skiff and a couple of strip canoes.


----------



## Richard6876 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Your Skills Rock*

Your boat project looks fantastic!  I thought you'd be building a small row boat or similar.  I am just getting started on my first little boat.  Will be happy if it does not sink.  There are a lot of wood boat builders 'up north' who restore or build classic wooden boats.  Wooden Boats magazine is pretty good.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Apr 16, 2010)

Richard6876 said:


> Your boat project looks fantastic!  I thought you'd be building a small row boat or similar.  I am just getting started on my first little boat.  Will be happy if it does not sink.  There are a lot of wood boat builders 'up north' who restore or build classic wooden boats.  Wooden Boats magazine is pretty good.




Thanks, I hope mine floats to... I have to much money in it already for it not to float. Haven't done much on it lately because I'm waiting on some extra money to come my way so i can buy the epoxy resin and fiber glass. Hopefully this summer I can get her done and put her on the water.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Apr 16, 2010)

That is a fine looking boat mrcorrao!


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Not trying to hi-jack the thread...*

...But, as long as there are alot of wood boat builders looking at the thread. Does anyone know where I can find plans for a simple wooden john boat? I have been toying with the idea for some years now. 

By the way, all the posted pictures of projects look real nice!


----------



## SASS249 (Apr 17, 2010)

Any number of such plans out there, it sort of depends on what you really want and how you want to build it.  Here is a link to a free set of plans:

http://svensons.com/boat/?p=Utility/JonBoat

A lot depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Apr 17, 2010)

mrcorrao said:


> Built a few and restored a couple
> 
> If you are not keeping the boat in the water and can store it covered, you could skip the fiberglass on the outside. Just tape the seams. varnish/paint (or roll with thinned resin) . In my opinion (not that its worth anything) adding fiberglass to wood is not always the best option, it adds weight and if you scratch through/delaminate the fiberglass it can give nasty places for water to trap between the wood and glass.
> 
> but go epoxy if you do - .



nice work


----------

